# Any pictures of a hoop houses for goats?



## sandy sea (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone have pictures of  a Hoop House?  I have two La Manchas what would you suggest for shelter from rain? I have them in a pipe corral that is 24 x24 6 feet tall.  I have a plastic tarp covering about 24 x10.  Would a Hoop house be good?


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 11, 2009)

http://goatdairylibrary.org/PDFs/Hoop house-cattle panel.pdf

http://attra.ncat.org/attra-pub/PDF/poulthous.pdf page 7

http://www.apppa.org/mhpen.pdf pictures on the last page


----------



## sandy sea (Oct 11, 2009)

Kimmyth,  Thanks you  for all the information!!!!!!!Very Cool.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 11, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 11, 2009)

I have seen hoop houses with plywood on one end, and a well fitting tarp over the whole cattle panel. The make a neat looking structure in the pastures, and if you put stall mats inside them, the goats will be up off the cold wet ground, which will mean a lot less bedding will be needed to keep them warm.


----------



## mully (Oct 12, 2009)

Try here http://www.bettymills.com  I have used these as temp housing for llamas but not for goats...they might try to eat the plastic.  Also Northern Tool sells this style of storage.


----------

